# 0303937515 - "Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Sie haben gewonnen"....



## Nicko1998 (10 März 2020)

Angezeigte Rufnummer des Anrufers: 030 3937515 - Anruf am 09.03.2020 um 17.03 Uhr. Automatenstimme weiblich: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben gewonnen. Drücken Sie bitte die 1". Soweit kam sie, bis ich auflegte. Bei Tellows oder "Wer ruft an" ist noch nichts vermerkt.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Angezeigte Rufnummer des Anrufers: 030 3937515 -


Wie immer gespooft (die gewählte Rufnummer ist ungültig)
Rufnummerngasse 03039 gibt es nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juni 2020)

Angezeigte Rufnummer des Anrufers: 030 35995705 - Anruf am 22.06.2020 um 12.11 Uhr. Automatenstimme weiblich: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben gewonnen. Drücken Sie bitte die 1". Soweit kam sie, bis ich auflegte. Bei Tellows oder "Wer ruft an" ist noch nichts vermerkt.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Angezeigte Rufnummer des Anrufers: 030 35995705 -


gespooft


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2020)

Und wieder mal: Angezeigte Rufnummer *040 35078801 *- Automatenstimme weiblich "Gudden Dag, ich rufe an von Springer Bertelsmann wegen Gewinn, den Sie gewonnen haben...." - bis dahin kam sie, dann legte ich auf.

Nummer ist wohl bereits bekannt: https://www.wemgehoert.de/nummer/04035078801


----------

